# Zone 3



## 48 degrees north (May 1, 2004)

I have a bee yard near the Canadian border, about one mile inland from Lake Superior. (Slightly milder than a beeyard near the Canadian border in Montana, for instance! But cooler all summer, too.) Anyhow, I am wondering which NATIVE plants. shrubs or trees are good honey sources . . . 

The bees really like the Saskatoon berries aka service berries in the spring so I am adding more of them. Any other ideas?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

How much space do you have? 

Mervin Eisel, extension horticulturist at the University of Minnesota Landscape Arboretum says these are hardy in zone 3.

I selected from his list for nectar and pollen production.

American Cranberry Bush --Viburnum trilobum

American Elder-- Sambucus canadensis

Black Locust --Robinia pseudoacacia

Sumac--
Rhus aromatica
Rhus typhina
Rhus glabra

Winterberry Holly--
Ilex verticillata

Willow's--
Salix sp.

Buckeye--Aesculus glabra

Chokecherry--Prunus virginiana

Basswood--Tilia americana

Wild Plum --Prunus americana


----------

